# Caad 9 is coming



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Rumor is Cannondale is releasing the Caad 9 version after July 06 and a Six13 version as well.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Yep, sneak peeks of the Six13 could be seen at the TdG, I believe. Isn't the new Six13 mostly carbon?

This is pretty interesting to me, since I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on a new Cannondale. I'm not excited about waiting 2 more months though.


----------



## Mimmo (Feb 11, 2004)

View attachment 52040


View attachment 52041


View attachment 52046


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

check out the headtube on the barloworld bike...it's absolutely huge!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

It looks like the 2007 Six13 is going to have carbon running continuously from the top and down tubes into the head tube for an all-carbon head tube -- unlike the 2006 version which has aluminum headtube. The all-carbon head tube appears to be the case because it gives the head tube a more monocoque look with the top and down tubes.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

*hmmmm*

Thanks for the pics.

Interesting design, kind of the opposite of composite designs up to now (ie. metal frame with carbon seat stays). Although at this point, and looking at the Synapse, you wonder why cannondale just doesnt consider putting out a full-carbon race bike. Market differentiation?


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

My guess is the head tube is aluminum, and it has been painted black. It still has the little ridges on the top and down tubes that the other Six13s have where the carbon and aluminum are joined in the front. I could be wrong, however, since I have seen similar "seems" on carbon bikes before.

I want to know what they are doing with that giant headtube on the Barloworld bike. It reminds me of a prototype Trek had in the TDF two or three years ago...


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

tomato said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Interesting design, kind of the opposite of composite designs up to now (ie. metal frame with carbon seat stays). Although at this point, and looking at the Synapse, you wonder why cannondale just doesnt consider putting out a full-carbon race bike. Market differentiation?


i think it's more like...cannondale is famous for their aluminum. they know how to work it, manupulate it and have really stunning finishing on their aluminum frames.

having an aluminum rear end is potentially stiffer than a carbon rear end would provide (i said potentially!!! dont yell at me  )...

i'm a fan of the design, although i'd prefer an all aluminum cdale. in these days of carbon this, carbon that...carbon is too played out. so what if it can ride a little more comfortably, or is a little bit lighter.

real men can handle the ride of metal frames


----------



## dontimberline (Apr 20, 2006)

I think I see a juncture between the top tube/head tube and down tube/head tube as well. My guess is that huge head tube is still aluminum. 

It's hard to tell from these pictures, but do the seatstays look straight? Have they departed from the hourglass seatstays?

These pics are of the Six13...anybody seen the new CAAD 9?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

What is the benefit of carbon headtube vs. aluminum ? The seatstays looks the same to me. I just completed my 06 version of the team Six13 and it's a great frame, light , fast and easy to climb hills.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*testing*

the caption on this photo from the cannondale site says "Sayers tests a new ride" and again you can see the huge headtube.


----------

